# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Book Hotel Online Giá Tốt - An Toàn Thẻ Tín Dụng

## TrinhHong

Book Hotel Online Giá Tốt - An Toàn Thẻ Tín Dụng

Ngày nay, khi du lịch đang trở nên phát triển, nhất là trong thời đại công nghệ và internet đang phát triển như vũ bão, khách du lịch đã có thể tự mình đặt phòng trên các trang online như Agoda, booking, tripadvisor,… Hình thức đặt phòng này khá đơn giản, tiện lợi chính vì thế mà đặt phòng online các hệ thống agoda, booking đã trở nên phổ biến và rộng rãi hơn.


Bên cạnh những ưu điểm từ đặt phòng khách sạn trên các trang online, rất nhiều rủi ro, trouble có thể xảy ra với booking phòng của bạn. Những lỗi thường gặp đó là: _Nhầm ngày nhầm tên, ko về voucher, bị trừ 2 lần tiền,  hết phòng mà khách sạn chưa kịp đóng hệ thống_,.. _nghiêm trọng hơn là bạn bị lộ thông tin thẻ tín dụng, bị rút tiền hoặc lợi dụng chi tiêu mà ko kiểm soát được.
_


*Tuy nhiên, có 1 giải pháp để bạn vừa đặt phòng khách sạn cho mình với giá tốt như trên hệ thống, vừa có thể đảm bảo an toàn thông tin thẻ tín dụng, và các booking phòng của bạn sẽ được suôn sẻ an toàn tuyệt đối. Đó là đặt phòng thông qua  chúng tôi - trung tâm đặt phòng Agoda, booking..-  Hotel Service 247… Ở đây, bạn sẽ hoàn toàn yên tâm với các booking phòng khách sạn, cũng như được đảm bảo giá phòng thấp nhất tại các trang online.*
Với nghiệp vụ chuyên sâu trong lĩnh vực đặt phòng khách sạn, và đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, năng động, chúng tôi cam kết sẽ hỗ trợ bạn đặt phòng với giá thấp nhất có thể, tuyệt đối bảo mật thông tin thẻ tín dụng của bạn ko bị đánh cắp, giúp bạn yên tâm hơn cho các booking phòng của mình.


Nếu có bất cứ thắc mắc nào cần tư vấn, hỗ trợ đặt phòng khách sạn giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ về *hotline 0936 438 836 (Mr Xướng)* để được hỗ trợ các thông tin đầy đủ, chính xác và nhanh chóng nhất.
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:

*Hotel Service 247 – Trung tâm đặt phòng khách sạn online tại Agoda,booking…*
*Trụ sở chính: 51 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh Tp. HCM: 168 Võ Thị Sáu, P8, Q3.*
*Fanpage: Hotel Service 247*
*Điện thoại: 0437 246 521 – 0437 327 135*
*Email : tuvanhotelonline@gmail.com*

----------

